# Columbia Pictures working on "dark, edgy" Sonic the Hedgehog movie



## Gahars (Mar 23, 2014)

Ruh-roh.


> Hollywood insider website The Tracking Board is reporting today that a big-budget Sonic the Hedgehog film is currently in production over at movie studio Columbia Pictures.
> 
> *According to the site, the movie will be a “dark, edgy version skewed towards older audiences,” and will be a mixture of live-action and CG animation.* (I’m picturing a project done in a similar fashion to films such as Garfield or Alvin and the Chipmunks, just obviously with a much different overall tone.) With how the Sonic series has evolved over time, and the introduction of far more human characters to the world, this isn’t as surprising a direction as it may originally seem.
> 
> ...There’s also a supposed shortlist of writers for the Sonic the Hedgehog movie, including Wernick & Reese (Monsters Inc., Zombieland), David Rerenbaum (The Spiderwick Chronicles, Elf), Phil Johnston (Wreck-It Ralph), and the pick I’d personally go with, Brad Bird (Incredibles, The Iron Giant).


EGM
[prebreak]Continue Reading[/prebreak]





There is no word yet if Sonic will have to go fast at any point in the film, nor if it will feature any original characters, like OC the Hedgehog, my personal favorite.

With Sonic Boom on the horizon as well, it looks like we can look forward to a Sonic bust.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 23, 2014)

Whether or not Sonic can _"dark and gritty"_ is something myself and Guild have clashed about before. Now, personally, I think it can. Not to look too far for examples, the world presented in SatAM or Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie was ruined and anything but a happy place. It was still catered for the children, sure, but it wasn't all crayons, rainbows and ponies. If the content is handled right, this can work perfectly fine. If the script is crap and the whole thing is directed as a goofy and awkward attempt at being ultra-serious, it's going to fall flat on its face.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm fine with Sonic Boom, but this. Oh god why. I hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## CompassNorth (Mar 23, 2014)

...I might see this for a laugh.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 23, 2014)

Sonic 06 the movie.
Please


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 23, 2014)

Nothing I want to post is appropriate for the usn. All I can think is "oh gooooood"


----------



## Gahars (Mar 23, 2014)

Spoiler: A sneak peek at the poster










 


Foxi4 said:


> Whether or not Sonic can _"dark and gritty"_ is something myself and Guild have clashed about before. Now, personally, I think it can. Not to look too far for examples, the world presented in SatAM or Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie was ruined and anything but a happy place. It was still catered for the children, sure, but it wasn't all crayons, rainbows and ponies. If the content is handled right, this can work perfectly fine. If the script is crap and the whole thing is directed as a goofy and awkward attempt at being ultra-serious, it's going to fall flat on its face.


 

And I have to side with Guild here. Sonic is not a character that can sustain any sort of serious story because Sonic isn't a character. He's just an obnoxious attitude, and a relic of a bygone time desperate to prove its relevance. Even in the supposedly "good" Sonic the Hedgehog stories, Sonic is the absolute worst part.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And I have to side with Guild here. Sonic is not a character that can sustain any sort of serious story because Sonic isn't a character. He's just an obnoxious attitude, and a relic of a bygone time desperate to prove its relevance. Even in the supposedly "good" Sonic the Hedgehog stories, Sonic is the absolute worst part.


And at this point, the old saying comes in full effect - _"opinions are like arseholes - everybody has one"_. 

The fact that Sonic doesn't exactly have an incredibly developed backstory can be an advantage, simply because you can slap one to him and it won't seem terribly out of place. To me, he was always the _"rebelious 80'ties/90'ties teenager with a heart of gold that does whatever he wants but in the end makes all the right choices"_ and although that's terribly cliche, I find it likable nonetheless.

It does sound like a recipe for disaster - don't get me wrong, we're on the same page here. All I'm saying is that I can see it working out if handled correctly.


----------



## Pablitox (Mar 23, 2014)

This will only end well..notice the sarcasm.


For me at least sonic was about going through wacky adventures and such, I'm not a fan of "edgyness"

so yeah, not much faith in this project.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 23, 2014)

Guys...1st of april isn't till next week. Can we please hold off the entries until then?

Guys...?


...

This IS a joke, right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 23, 2014)

Sanic r 2edgy5me


----------



## lampdemon (Mar 23, 2014)

Like most movies based on video games, this one will probably suck too.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 23, 2014)

Finally. Just what I've been waiting for. Can't wait for the inevitable edgy, dark, mature sex scenes.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

i know how about....


a movie called "sonic: Lord of the rings"

sonic is a crack addict who sells his a-hole ring to buy more crack.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd watch it


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 23, 2014)

God.
Shadow the Hedgehog and Sonic the Hedgehog both tried to be dark and edgy and both were flops story wise.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 23, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> God.
> Shadow the Hedgehog and Sonic the Hedgehog both tried to be dark and edgy and both were flops story wise.


Shadow the Hedgehog was a storyline flop because it unnecessarily introduced Black Arms when there was absolutely no need to introduce new antagonists to the series. Shadow could've been easily pitted against GUN or Eggman as it was, the aliens came out of nowhere and on top of that their designs weren't particularly inspired.


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> There is no word yet if Sonic will have to go fast at any point in the film, nor if it will feature any original characters, like OC the Hedgehog, my personal favorite.


They are bound to pick up my submission. It is too awesome not to include   
All my Myspace followers loved it   ;O;


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: A sneak peek at the poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The mustache on the Death Star made me spew milk out of my nose.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's the official poster:


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2014)

Gatta go fast!

DADADA DADADADA


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 23, 2014)

this could be something. But just like anyvideogamemoviebefore has shown us, it will suck.


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 23, 2014)

are they trying to kill sonic or something, because sometimes it seriously seems like it.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 23, 2014)

My question is, will they be using the new sonic boom character designs? Because I can totally see the movie being a dark horror film focusing soley on Knuckles's new design ;O;


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 23, 2014)

This is probably going to work similarly to the Smurfs. Bad guy is live action, actors are live action and sonic & co. are CGI


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 23, 2014)

Sonic is a terrible videogame series, so I have hopes it might make a good movie.
It's gotta be good for something.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 23, 2014)

aww man if this is as BAD as Evolution I say I died went to hell and became Satan's NEW bitch move over Saddam


----------



## JPhantom (Mar 23, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> this could be something. But just like anyvideogamemoviebefore has shown us, it will suck.


The fan made megaman movie was pretty decent


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 23, 2014)

cumon step it up!!!!!


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 23, 2014)

JPhantom said:


> The fan made megaman movie was pretty decent


 
It probably is because it is fan made.
Ever heard of Super Mario Bros Z? 
Best Mario X Sonic Collab ever.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 23, 2014)

i smell Howard the duck reboot only with sonic the hedgehog as the "star"


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 23, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> i smell Howard the duck reboot only with sonic the hedgehog as the "star"


 
If they make it with no sexual content then it will turn out ok at the worst.


----------



## Öhr (Mar 24, 2014)

Col*u*mbia Pictures


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 24, 2014)

this will be worse than super mario bros movie...


----------



## Chary (Mar 24, 2014)

Sega: "Hey, I heard that people were slightly taking the Sonic series seriously. Let's put a stop to that."

And thus, this announcement was born.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Mar 24, 2014)

And yet they still won't make a CG Mario movie.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 24, 2014)

What will they really get from this?. They already mess up Shadow the Hedgehog the game back in 05, If *ANYTHING* this movie to add on to the horrors through Shadow the Hedgehog history.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2014)

Fuck it, I am posting this

That's all I can think of when I hear "dark" and "edgy" when it comes down to the Sonic fandom


----------



## lemonkeyface (Mar 24, 2014)

this is obviously april fool's. sega wouldn't make themselves look even worse. right?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 24, 2014)

What a stupid, terrible, awful, unforgivable idea.

And I'll probably see it on opening day.


Foxi4 said:


> Whether or not Sonic can _"dark and gritty"_ is something myself and Guild have clashed about before. Now, personally, I think it can. Not to look too far for examples, the world presented in SatAM or Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie was ruined and anything but a happy place. It was still catered for the children, sure, but it wasn't all crayons, rainbows and ponies. If the content is handled right, this can work perfectly fine. If the script is crap and the whole thing is directed as a goofy and awkward attempt at being ultra-serious, it's going to fall flat on its face.


I agree with you, on this one. Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie is easily my favorite film/show adaptation of Sonic, ever. That said, i think there's a _huge_ difference between pulling that off in a direct-to-video animated movie or TV show, and a big-budget live-action/CGI film, and I really don't think it'll work well in the latter.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Mar 24, 2014)

Um, okay. . . . I guess anything for a buck. I have a feeling it will end up being the spiritual successor to the _Super Mario Brothers The Movie_, except unlike Mario in the early 1990's, Sonic enthusiasm is about fifteen years past its prime, so while I am sure the movie will be campy like Mario, I doubt it will make Mario money.

I'm not sure I have ever seen a good video game movie, although _Tomb Raider_ and _Resident Evil_ were watchable. I know Mass Effect and Metroid movies have been in the works, but frankly, I am not anticipating them to live up to my expectations, or even expecting a release date to ever be announced. I would love to see a Zelda movie, but for the same reasons, I am not holding my breath.

Hollywood has done a great job at showing that it is utterly incompetent at translating great video games into great movies. I figure that if they keep swinging wildly, one day they will manage to hit one out of the park, but I'm not holding my breath in anticipation.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 24, 2014)

the cartoons were quite nice actually and some even run from 'unofficial' creators


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> And at this point, the old saying comes in full effect - _"opinions are like arseholes - everybody has one"_.
> 
> The fact that Sonic doesn't exactly have an incredibly developed backstory can be an advantage, simply because you can slap one to him and it won't seem terribly out of place. To me, he was always the _"rebelious 80'ties/90'ties teenager with a heart of gold that does whatever he wants but in the end makes all the right choices"_ and although that's terribly cliche, I find it likable nonetheless.
> 
> It does sound like a recipe for disaster - don't get me wrong, we're on the same page here. All I'm saying is that I can see it working out if handled correctly.


Yeah just like Sonic 06, that one with the knight, and the one where he turns into a fucking werewolf for some reason because all of those were absolute masterpieces and not painfully uncomfortable to sit through.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 24, 2014)

The werehog levels were fun, it's the actual sonic levels that suck. Those same sonic mode level designs are what are horrible in sonic 06. I never did play the knight, colors or any nintendo home console exclusive sonic


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 24, 2014)

DrOctapu said:


> Yeah just like Sonic 06, that one with the knight, and the one where he turns into a fucking werewolf for some reason because all of those were absolute masterpieces and not painfully uncomfortable to sit through.


 

He did say if handled correctly.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 24, 2014)

As long as the movie doesn't look like this:


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes this is exactly what people are asking for considering how good sonic games have been these years.


----------



## TwiceStyle (Mar 24, 2014)

DrOctapu said:


> Yeah just like Sonic 06, that one with the knight, and the one where he turns into a fucking werewolf for some reason because all of those were absolute masterpieces and not painfully uncomfortable to sit through.


 
Oh, C'mon. Sonic Unleashed is probably the greatest Sonic game ever made and Sonic and the Black Knight has some of the greatest writing of any Sonic game.

As for the movie, I think it would be great to see Sonic in semi-dark situations. However, I'm a little worried about the whole CGI/live action thing. It would be nice if the movie was all CGI and had scenes like this:


----------



## Gahars (Mar 24, 2014)

TwiceStyle said:


> Oh, C'mon. Sonic Unleashed is probably the greatest Sonic game ever made and Sonic and the Black Knight has some of the greatest writing of any Sonic game.


 

Jeez, I don't like Sonic and even I think you're being harsh. Damn, man, cool your jets.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 24, 2014)

Day uno if this.


----------



## matpower (Mar 24, 2014)

Real Life like Humans on Sonic again? I guess Eggman will get his crazy real-world like design again...
I think the biggest issue(Besides being a VG-based movie made by Hollywood childhood destroyer people) is the possibility of placing new human characters on the movie(Sonic 06 tried that and you know what happened, kids), the dark storyline thing(Only the cartoons got it "right" IIRC) ,and how they will show Sonic there, knowing Hollywood, it will be Super Mario Bros - The Movie again(Unless Sega watches it like they did with Sonic X, in that case, maybe the characters will keep their original personalities).


----------



## zeello (Mar 24, 2014)

Isn't it just going to be based on Sonic Boom?


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 24, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Day uno if this.


 
That realistic version of tails is insanely hilarious.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 24, 2014)

well, i liked sonic underground with the whole dystopian vibe thing and all

i'd rather have it be a cgi movie though.
cgi-life action crossovers are always kinda dumb. like the smurfs.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 24, 2014)

Columbia may have made a bad decision...it sure is inspiring graphic artists around the world to come up with hilarious posters.


----------



## DaggerV (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know, the old Sonic Adventure cartoons or whatever were dark-ish and good. That is coming from someone who re-watched them 15 years later. Not the one with that drill-bit thing and the chicken, but with that Sally gal and french shit dude.


----------



## lemonkeyface (Mar 26, 2014)

nah sonic media's always been pretty autistic.


----------



## calmwaters (Mar 27, 2014)

Seriously, this is going to be crap. I haven't seen a good movie in a few years; why should this one be any different? And since when was any movie based on a game franchise good? All I can think of are Resident Evil, Tomb Raider, and Mortal Kombat. But the Sonic fan film was good; shame it wasn't longer.


Foxi4 said:


> Whether or not Sonic can _"dark and gritty"_ is something myself and Guild have clashed about before. Now, personally, I think it can. Not to look too far for examples, the world presented in SatAM or Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie was ruined and anything but a happy place. It was still catered for the children, sure, but it wasn't all crayons, rainbows and ponies. If the content is handled right, this can work perfectly fine. If the script is crap and the whole thing is directed as a goofy and awkward attempt at being ultra-serious, it's going to fall flat on its face.


 
You've fought with Guild before? Cool. Not that that guy isn't cool, but y'know, it's just neat. And if Mario can turn dark and gritty, then Sonic might be able to too.


----------



## lemonkeyface (Mar 27, 2014)

the RE movies were decent action movies, even though the plots were garbage, same with tomb raider (had angelina jolie; bonus tits always nice) and MK. sonic is just bound to be extremely cringey by how infamous it is. maybe sega's just out to exploit that to have the audience be viewers watching it out of irony, but that wouldn't be good for their image.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2014)

chartube12 said:


> The werehog levels were fun, it's the actual sonic levels that suck.


Funny, since I mostly heard the opposite. Not that I played.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 29, 2014)

But seriously, I'm tired of this crap.

"We are making a new movie based on videogames!"
"Boooo"
"But this one is EDGY!"
"DID YOU SAY EDGY? HOLY COW, TAKE MY ATTENTION AND MY MONEY!!!"


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 31, 2014)

Let me guess, like Garfield and the Smurfs, Sonic will completely leave behind his actual setting and find himself in New York for no reason.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 1, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Funny, since I mostly heard the opposite. Not that I played.


The biggest problem with the werehog levels (aside from not feeling like Sonic at all) is that they were way too long. It definitely isn't uncommon for a werehog level to take me 20 minutes, whereas a regular Sonic level will take me around 5.


----------



## MDoggie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 4, 2014)

MDoggie said:


> Coldsteel the Hedgehog


 
Oh, look! It's Gahars favorite character!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey guys, I thought of the perfect idea for a Sonic movie, but with Shadow as the main character, instead! And it co-stars Gahars as Sonic!


Spoiler: The tragic beginning













Spoiler: The tense rivalry













Spoiler: The stunning final battle













Spoiler: The heartbreaking ending


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hey guys, I thought of the perfect idea for a Sonic movie, but with Shadow as the main character, instead! And it co-stars Gahars as Sonic!


100% chance it will flop for sure


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 13, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> 100% chance it will flop for sure


 
But Gahars is in it! And Obama! How could it flop??


----------

